# This seemed like the forum



## cryptozoology (Jun 9, 2008)

This seemed like the forum to make an appropriate first post.
Hello, all! I am new to controlbooth, I was referred here by the welder of our scenics department for the summer theatre program I am working in.
Looking forward to meeting many of you and learning new and interesting things.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, our first, self-admitted, costumer (I think). A costume area of CB is forthcoming. I know you're more than that, so Aelfie, welcome to the Booth. And thanks for starting your own thread without being prompted. You may be the first for that also.

Due to your handle, gender, and age, beware of that creature known as a charcoaldabs!


----------



## Van (Jun 9, 2008)

I love Cryptozoology ! The subject, not the CB member. I mean, I'm sure your'e nice and all...... Let me re-start. Welcome aboard! Have Fun Post a lot, "Ask what you want Answer what you can.",That's _*my*_ motto.


----------



## cryptozoology (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome!
I look forward to the costumers' board.


----------



## Van (Jun 9, 2008)

cryptozoology said:


> ...
> I look forward to the costumers' board.


 Is that like an ironing board ?


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome to Controlbooth

Learn Lots 
Contribute tons and enjoy the controlbooth lifestyle.

Also once your a bit more comfortable around controlbooth why not check out our wiki, currently i belive it is lacking in some key costume terms that might prove useful to others.

_p.s_ watch out for charc


----------



## cryptozoology (Jun 9, 2008)

Van said:


> Is that like an ironing board ?



Very much like one. Full of padding and scrap fabric that covers the burn marks.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 9, 2008)

cryptozoology said:


> Very much like one. Full of padding and scrap fabric that covers the burn marks.


You've just described Van !


----------



## cryptozoology (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh my, the famed Charc I'm supposed to look out for.


----------



## cryptozoology (Jun 10, 2008)

I didn't expect anyone to bite the little costumer. We do hide pins well enough to be left alone.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth and our crazy, fun loving and extremely nerdy community!

I've been petitioning for a costuming board, even tho I do no costuming myself, I just think we should serve that side of tech as well.

As for cryptozoology, I love that stuff man. CoasttoCoastAM, anyone?


----------



## cryptozoology (Jun 10, 2008)

Although it would be fun to have our own section of forum (as a costumer), I am kind of used to being outside the loop when it comes to the technical side of theatre; being hidden in the basements or completely different buildings to work can do that to a person. Luckily, I'm not shy and often pop into other shops to make friends and lend helping hands.
I think that related to the previous posts. It totally did in my head.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't worry Charc won't bite... We noticed a while ago that he only posts on the new member board when the new member is female. He's also 17... you do the math. As exhibit "A" I ask you to examine who was first to respond to the young lady in this thread.  Actually he's one of our star pupils around here and us "old guys" like to razz him. I wish I could talk him into coming to [-]work for me[/-] take tech classes with me at my college.

Welcome to the Booth Crypto! It's a great place to hang out, expand your knowledge and waste years of your life.

I'm really excited to have a Cryptozoologist in the booth. It has been my theory for well over a year know that most of the Aussies who post on CB are either clones, marsupials, or clones of marsupials. Take Hughesie for example. He is clearly a bandicoot (look at those eyes). I could really use your expert help with my theory.


----------



## Toffee (Jun 10, 2008)

I found you!

Yeah, I told you this was a fun site. lol But yeah your next door asleep right now. But I will see you at work tomorrow for the 5 or 10 minutes I see you every day before we go to our different shops lol, hope that costume board works out.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 10, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Take Hughesie for example. He is clearly a bandicoot (look at those eyes). I could really use your expert help with my theory.



oh no not that image again 




cryptozoology said:


> Oh my, the famed Charc I'm supposed to look out for.



 i like the sense of humour already, you will fit in quite nicely here.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 10, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> oh no not that image again



Hey you sent it to me. While in therapy to get over the nightmares, my therapist suggested I share the image with the world Over and over and over and over again!


----------



## Van (Jun 10, 2008)

cryptozoology said:


> Very much like one. Full of padding and scrap fabric that covers the burn marks.


 

derekleffew said:


> You've just described Van !


 
Except I'm not full of *S*crap. I'm full of ....... Useful Knowledge.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 10, 2008)

Van said:


> Except I'm not full of *S*crap. I'm full of ....... Useful Knowledge.



Sort of like one of those old Macs you love so much?


----------



## Van (Jun 11, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Sort of like one of those old Macs you love so much?


 
No those are full of Crap.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I will add my hellos to the Control Booth. I have dabbled in costuming (along with most other aspects of theater). In fact, just finished making seven 'g' strings for the guys in "The Full Monty"...then I went on to 'dress' some beds, attached some faucets to the moving sink unit, and in just an hour, it's off to paper tech. One thing you can say about theater, it's never boring!

Enjoy your time here, ask questions, anwer what you can and Tally Ho!

P.S. In spite of my nickname, I am a girl!


----------

